# USB mouse receiver disconnected, X restart



## ohyes (Aug 18, 2010)

hi all 

i'm using an Acer 1810TZ (Olympic edition), Freebsd 8.1, Gnome.

Some times, my USB mouse receiver self-disconnect, then X restart.
Of course, all my launched applications are killed, and i need to log in again (GDM).

Anybody with a similar problem ?

I can easily reproduce the problem.
I disconnect, myself, the USB receiver, then X restart (or the computer auto power off).


Regards.


----------

